# Sag. River "mini" outing results



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Crawler Harness - red/white


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

I have been getting a few PM's asking me about the secret bait and a lot of other guys asking on the thread also. I don't know if I would really consider it a secret bait though guys.

I was using a gold Cicada with chart. tape on it in the 3/8 oz size. When we fished sat. we caught 20 legal fish and 16 of them came on all different types of blade baits. I have had pertty good luck with these when fish are either really aggressive, which they were not on friday or saturday, or when they are in a very neutral mood like they were this weekend. I marked a lot of fish through out the day and Trophy Tracker confirmed that they were walleye because he was seeing them on his camera. Blade baits will a lot of times cause what I call a reaction strike from fish, and thats exactly what they were doing this weekend, when I would start to mark them on my flasher they would either strike immediately or just keep on going. I really like to use these baits when I am jumping around from hole to hole because you don't even have to put bait on them. I just use a real quick snap about 6-12" up and then let it settle back to the bottom. A lot of times when you go to snap it again the fish will have it and you will just feel the weight .

If you are having trouble finding them I know that Cabelas and Bass Pro both have them in there catalogs.

Good Luck and Good Fishing

Tim


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

for the record, I just finished putting green hologram tape on my new gold cicada BEFORE i read the last post   
see you next weekend.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I just read an article about blade baits under the ice for walleyes and laketrout and was wondering how it would work.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Those pictures of Big Shooters hawg do not do the big'in justice. It was a Real BIG FISH. As for the blade baits, Big Shooter and I were talking and you guys from out of town really schooled us locals. We have decided not to let you guys fish in our back yard any more. LOL. Now on a more serious note, I think I am going to use blade baits from now on in that river. Why?, because Big Shooter and I were thinking that those blade baits resemble the primary bait fish for those eyes in this water shed. Shad that is, big silver shad. More shad in this river than minnows. Thanks guys for teaching me something new. Come soft water as soon as the bay opens up gunna have to get some of ya out on the bay @ night for these eyes. If I get a chance to get out during the week after work will give a shout on the radio, if not will be out Saturday. Thinking about going to the Steelheaders show on Sunday at the IMA. Fish On and you really don't need a gaff.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

Backlash is right, when I first caught the fish I thought it was maybe a 9 or 10 pounder but the guy next to me convinced me to weight it. God I wish it was'nt deformed. 31" is outragous. Best walleye I've ever caught I hope it dos'nt take 30 years to catch another 11lber  Oh well good fishin!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Big Shooter, you have the measurements and a good photo get a reproduction done and problem solved. Unless you are holding out for a 13 lber.


----------

